# hey yall



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Heya everyone! my name is brandon and i am from Edmond, Oklahoma. Right now i am hoping to become a large animal Veterinarian (hope i spelled that right becuase if i didn't i would feel pretty stupid) so i can work with horses and etc. I am 18 years old and i love horses. I know alittle bit about horses, not as much as i would like. I never had a horse nor have the money to lease one at the moment, me and my family have always been poor. My mom works her butt off to keep the house we are in.

I am hopin to get to know all of you and make some friends. Also i would like to learn as much as i can from the community about horses. 

thanks,
Brandon


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Brandon! 
Aw that's great you want to be a large animal vet, good for you!!!  Awesome!! 
Well have fun posting & don't hesitate to ask any questions; it's super nice here!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forum 

p.s. i had to edit the curse word out of your post. if you havent already, it may be a good idea to read through the forum rules 

hope you enjoy it here. theres heaps of friendly people and plenty to learn about horses 

oh and yeah, you spelt veterinarian right


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF brandon have fun on here the ppl are great!


----------

